# Uber app not loading.



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I log on about once a week to update my Uber app just in case I ever decide to drive again. Today it spins, loading, but doesn't actually load  I guess my Uber days are numbered.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I reinstalled the app and it's working again but now it won't shut down. Neither going offline nor logging off disables the app. It keeps running in the background.


----------



## kasi kirby (Feb 3, 2016)

i got a notice to update, but when i did , apple store sent me a message saying not a trusted develloper and won't let me download the new app to my iphone 6 plus running the latest operating system like i'm supposed to


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

My app update but like u said it keeps running on the background when im not in driver mode, uber fails again


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

kasi kirby said:


> i got a notice to update, but when i did , apple store sent me a message saying not a trusted develloper and won't let me download the new app to my iphone 6 plus running the latest operating system like i'm supposed to


You have to go into cellphone setup, general, and the ap and tell your cellphone to trust the app because it was downloaded outside of the app store.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Dang said:


> My app update but like u said it keeps running on the background when im not in driver mode, uber fails again


On my Tablet I'd just go into task manager and force the ap to close. With the cellphone I had to cold boot it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mine was working now it just goes I to a infinite loop of that dumb new logo


----------

